# Which hats are most popular/best sellers for women?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Just purchased a cap press. Hats are something I haven't ever offered before.

Do you all who sell hats to women mind telling me what your best selling/most popular style is? I have absolutely NO CLUE! 

Thank you!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Ones with rhinestones.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

binki said:


> Ones with rhinestones.


Well, thanks.

I kind of meant brand/style, but I think you knew that.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, women and hats really dont go together with us. We sell a few but if I were to put a style out there I would say visors for women.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

The most popular women's cap I sell, regardless of decoration type, is the LPWU from Sanmar. It's not super girly, but it is cut for women, and comes in a nice selection of colors.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The most popular hats we sell to women are the ones they buy for their boyfriends or husbands or sons.

I don't believe I have ever sold a woman a hat for herself.


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

In our area the women like the pink camo and the Peter Grimm hats.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Consider getting an acct w Otto Caps (Otto International, Inc. - Welcome) and have a conversation with an Otto sales rep. Bet you'll come away with great advice about the hats that women like.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Otto International, Inc. - Ponytail Styles

These are some popular caps for women in our area. Lots of the softball, baseball, and soccer moms like these.


----------



## BelleMcC (Aug 6, 2012)

The military/cadet style caps are still very popular. Also, mesh trucker hats with lots of bling added seem to be catching on.


----------

